# Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Television Writing and Producing



## Chris W

This thread is for the general discussion of the film school Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Television Writing and Producing. Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Television Writing and Producing has been updated:

Updated deadline and requirements


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Television Writing and Producing has been updated:

Updated deadline and requirements


----------

